# Turistaként Kanadába



## Szalmavirág (2013 Június 16)

Sziasztok!

Turistának mire van szüksége ahhoz, hogy kiutazzon Kanadába pár napra (max 1 hét)? Jegy, szállás, útlevélen kívül? Olvastam arról hogy van olyan hogy visszafordítanak valakit, mert nem felel meg a Kanadába belépéshez. Mennyi pénzt vagyok köteles magammal vinni minimálisan?

Köszi

Szalmavirág


----------



## Melitta (2013 Június 16)

Kinek mik az igenyei. 
Lehet tobbcsillagos szallodaba menni es motelba is.
Lehet olcso helyeken etkezni ,de lehet gyertyafenyes vacsorat nagyon kellemes hangulatos helyen is elfogyasztani.

Turistanak kell lenni szallasnak, valamilyen uticelnak, Pl ha sielni akar ennek megfelelo info es felszereles, ruhazat stb..
Megkerdezhetik hogy fogsz kozlekedni , autot berelsz vagy vasuton vagy vonaton .....
Ahova tervezed az utat arrol lehet kerdezoskodnek.

Turistaskodni eleg keves 1 het, ilyen rovid idore altalaban uzleti utra jonnek.


----------



## Szalmavirág (2013 Június 16)

Nekem elég lenne az egy hét, csak találkozni szeretnék valakivel. Nem tervezek sokat költeni, csak a minimálisat. Szállást, jegyet, biztosítást el bírom rendezni azt hiszem. Kell akkor tőle valami meghívó úgy tudom....
Szerinted elfogadják azt hogy csak abban a városban szeretnék lenni, azért hogy találkozzak valakivel akivel az interneten ismerkedtem meg? Amúgy is nem kaphatnék hosszú időre szabadságot a munkahelyemről.


----------



## Kefe (2013 Június 20)

Szia Szalmavirag, Az immigrationt arrol kell meggyoznod, hogy ha turista vagy, akkor nem akarsz itt maradni es eszedben sincs dolgozni itt. Ha tul rovid ideig akarsz maradni az is gyanus lehet es akkor elkezdenek kerdezoskodni. foleg a baratodrol akivel talalkozni akarsz. Kerdezoskodnek arrol honnet ismered, miota stb. Jo ha van cimed, telefonszamod, esetleg az ismerosod eppen var teged kint a repteren, stb . Nem art ha jol beszelsz angolul, vagy ha bizonytalan vagy legyen nalad egy level a baratodtol akit, adott esteben felhivhatnak. Ha megnezik a csomagod, akkor azt vizsgaljak, hogy a tortenetedet fedi-e. Ha barmiben gyanut fognak, visszaforditanak. Csak egy kis hazugsagra jonnek ra, elastad magad.


----------



## Szalmavirág (2013 Július 16)

Köszi a segítséget  Sajnos mégsem tudok utazni most, de később még segítségemre lesz amit megtudtam.
És ha a barátom utazik Kanadából Magyarországra, vele is kötekedhetnek mit akar itt?


----------



## Payette (2013 Július 17)

Szalmavirág írta:


> Köszi a segítséget  Sajnos mégsem tudok utazni most, de később még segítségemre lesz amit megtudtam.
> És ha a barátom utazik Kanadából Magyarországra, vele is kötekedhetnek mit akar itt?


Szia. Ha o megy Magyarorszagra, semmi nem lesz. Siman mehet.


----------



## Szalmavirág (2013 Július 17)

Payette írta:


> Szia. Ha o megy Magyarorszagra, semmi nem lesz. Siman mehet.


Köszi Payette


----------



## zsmajer (2013 Július 17)

Sziasztok!
Régi vágyam, hogy Kanadába eljussak vadregényes helyekre és lehetőleg valami nomád körülmények keretében. szívesen mennék a hegyekbe pár hétre valami kis faluba, vagy hasonló helyekre. van valakinek ötlete esetleg, mert az utazási irodák erre nem szakosodtak.
előre is kössz.
Zsolt


----------



## szocske42 (2013 Július 29)

Szia!

Nagyon jol hangzik, de csak nyaron!

Nemszokvanyos utazasokhoz kulonosen hasznos a couchsurfing, vagy a bewelcome.
Itt a kinezett kornyeken lakokat tudod kerdezgetni a reszletekrol, ha valakinek szimpatikus vagy, meg is szallhatsz nala, es csak az utazasra kell koltened.

Ha nem fersz be a turafelszereleseddel a 23 kiloba a repulon, nezz utana, mit kapsz meg itt olcsobban, mint amennyiert a sajatodat hozhatod-viheted (sator, halozsak, ...)


----------



## zsmajer (2013 Július 29)

Hello!

Még nincsen konkrét környék, egyszerűen csak szeretnék kimozdulni a túl civilizált világból. Azt gondoltam hátha van valakinek olyan ötlete, hogy helyileg hová lehetne menni esetleg járt már hasonló helyen amit ajánlani tud, mert kanada elég nagy és Én még nem voltam sosem ott. Köszi a felvilágosítást, akkor majd informálódom tovább, de nekem ez a couchsurfing, vagy a bewelcome kicsit még kínai, majd utána nézek.
Mégegyszer köszi


----------



## szocske42 (2013 Július 30)

Hat, mi nemreg jottunk Kanadaba, meg nem volt lehetosegem kimozdulni a civilizaciobol


----------



## szocske42 (2013 Július 30)

Hehe, most latom csak a cikket a fooldalon:
http://canadahun.com/temak/jegesmedve-támadt-az-ügyvédre.53353/
Eleg civilizalatlan?


----------



## Szalmavirág (2013 Július 30)

szocske42 írta:


> Hehe, most latom csak a cikket a fooldalon:
> http://canadahun.com/temak/jegesmedve-támadt-az-ügyvédre.53353/
> Eleg civilizalatlan?



Azt hiszem Zsmajer nem erre gondolt...


----------



## Melitta (2018 December 8)

*Két hét Kanadában: szétnéztünk az amerikai kontinensen*

Két hét Kanadára nem kevés, de nem is sok: az észak-amerikai ország hatalmas, így ha minél több nevezetességet szeretnénk megnézni, számoljunk azzal, hogy az időnk nagy része az utazással fog eltelni. Nekünk 14 napunk volt, hogy felfedezzük, amit csak lehet, és most eláruljuk, mi fért ebbe bele!

Irány Toronto!

Mivel engem mindig is jobban érdekeltek a természeti csodák, mint a felhőkarcolók, ezért Toronto belvárosában viszonylag kevés időt töltöttünk. Persze itt is rengeteg élmény ért, emlékszem például arra, itt döbbentem rá először, hogy valóban egy másik kontinensen vagyok...






Toronto felhőkarcolóiFORRÁS: BALATONI DÓRA
Kanada legnagyobb városa rendkívül sokszínű, mindenképp érdemes végigjárni a különböző nemzetiségek által lakott negyedeket. A Chinatown például olyan, mintha csak Kínában lennénk: bárhova nézünk, mindenhol kínai feliratok, üzletek és az egész utcát átjárja az éttermekből áradó keleti fogások illata.

Szerencsére nem félek a magasságtól, és mindig is élveztem, ha madártávlatból láthatom a világot, ezért nem is volt kérdés, hogy felmegyek a CN Tower kilátójába. Az épület Toronto szimbólumának számít, és hosszú évekig ez volt a világ legmagasabb szabadon álló tornya. 553,3 méter magas, és nagyjából a háromnegyedénél található 4 kilátószint. Az egyik legérdekesebb ezek közül az üvegpadlós rész. A teljesen átlátszó vastag üveglapra bárki ráállhat, akinek nincs tériszonya. Ennél kicsivel fentebb található az az étterem, amely nagyjából egy óra alatt forog körbe, a vendégek pedig közben zavartalanul élvezhetik a kilátást. Innen nemcsak a városra látni rá, megcsodálhatjuk felülről az Ontario-tavat is, és állítólag tiszta időben még a távoli Niagara-vízesés páráját is látni lehet.





A CN TowerFORRÁS: BALATONI DÓRA
Szép kilátás tárul elénk akkor is, ha befizetünk egy egyórás sétahajózásra az Ontario-tavon. A hajó a kikötőből indul, és megkerüli a városhoz tartozó szigeteket. Innen remek fotókat lehet készteni a város sziluettjéről, és közelről láthatjuk a landoló repülőgépeket is, ugyanis a legnagyobb szigeten található a városi repülőtér.





Sétahajóról remek fotókat lehet készteni a városrólFORRÁS: BALATONI DÓRA
Nem szabad kihagyni az állatkertet sem, amit rendre a világ legjobbjai közé sorolnak. Területe hatalmas, több ezer egyed él itt. Vannak itt grizzly medvék és jegesmedvék is, de sajnos pandákat már nem láthatnak az érdeklődők, Toronto ugyanis csupán öt évre kapott kölcsön Kínától kettőt, tavaly elvitték őket egy másik kanadai állatkertbe.





Jegesmedvebocs a Torontói ÁllatkertbenFOTÓ: FACEBOOK/THE TORONTO ZOO/KEN ARDILL
A vad Kanada

Az utazás legjobban várt része természetesen a Niagara-vízesés volt. Sokak bakancslistás helyszínéről van szó, és nagyon szerencsésnek érzem magam, hogy eljuthattam ide. Csodaszép, napsütéses idő volt aznap, rengeteg fotót készítettem, megpróbáltam a lehető legtöbb szemszögből is megörökíteni a látványt. Az Amerikai Egyesült Államok és Kanada osztozik rajta, a kisebb Amerikai-zuhatag az előbbihez, míg a hatalmas Patkó-vízesés az utóbbihoz tartozik. Mindkét oldaláról indulnak sétahajók a vízesés lábához, és annak ellenére, hogy mindössze egy félórás útról van szó, mindenkinek ajánlom, mert nagyon nagy élmény.





A hatalmas Patkó-vízesésFORRÁS: BALATONI DÓRA
Aki hozzám hasonlóan a felhőkarcolók helyett inkább a természeti szépségekre kíváncsi, feltétlenül utazzon el a Huron-tóhoz, ami Torontótól északnyugatra található. Festői öblök, lenyűgöző partok, zöld fenyőerdők, simára koptatott, vízből kiemelkedő sziklák és több ezer sziget van errefelé.





Huron-tavon több ezer sziget találhatóFORRÁS: BALATONI DÓRA
Teljesen megértem a kanadaiakat, akik alig várják, hogy elhagyhassák a zajos nagyvárost, és kiruccanjanak pár napra ide, hétvégi házaikba. Nehéz leírni azt a nyugalmat, amit itt, mindentől távol, a háborítatlan természetben át tud élni az ember. Mondanom sem kell, én is teljesen feltöltődtem, és fájó szívvel intettem búcsút a „vad" Kanadának...

Balatoni Dóra


----------

